# Secuenciador de luces y efectos



## FRAX (Oct 10, 2007)

tengo que haces un secuenciador de luces (cualquiera ), con efectos , lo quiero hacer con un pic (16f88) , lo que no se es como dividir la señal en altos medios y bajos, que creo yo que los voy a tener que hacer con otro circuito aparte con filtros, alguien sabe algo o si hay algun tutorial como para ver como se hace mas o menos.

saludos , muchas gracias


----------



## ELIUSM (Oct 10, 2007)

Hola!
Mira sabes. lo veo difícil que lo hagas directamente con un PIC, a menosque este tenga un puerto análogo digital, pero aún así es muy difícil, porque por software tendrías que reconocer si una señal es de bajo o de alto, según las frecuencias y todo eso.
Es muchísimo más fácil que uses un circuito aparte con condensadores y un comparador de voltaje que te entregue una señal limpia y cuadrada por su otro lado.

Suerte!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Se puede implementar con 3 filtros (Analogos) pasabanda, la salida se rectifica se manda a un comparador y de este a una compuerta AND, la otra pata de la compuerta la maneja el pic con el programa de secuencia.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 10, 2007)

En Revista Elektor 2001 febrero paginas 28 al 32, esta tal como lo pides con un PIC y su programacion del PIC le bajas de su pagina, pues ya a sido liberada. es un"Conversor de sonido a luz PLUS". Toda la información esta en Internet( Torrents y otros).



---------------
   zopilote


----------



## FRAX (Oct 12, 2007)

Hola a todos. desde ya muchas gracias.  Bueno para dividir la señal voy a provar con el circuito pasa banda con tres filtros(analogos), que luego los voy a llevar a el pic con el programa de secuencias. El echo del pic es que lo tengo que implementar si o si.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 26, 2007)

bueno, te recomiendo que utilices un pic16f84, es muy facil de programarle efectos luminosos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

Esta puede ser la parte secuencial con PIC, programa incluido.

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/cqpic.html


----------



## Nils (Feb 3, 2008)

Bueno yo tambien tengo que hacer un secuenciador de luces, que para mis salidas con un block de leds de 6*6, mostrare figuras, pero lo realizare con un 74164, la duda que tengo es q pensaba usar un decodificador, pero no se como ingresar los datos de entrada para que en mis salidas obtenga los 1 en los leds que necesito, minimo seran 3 figuras. ?


----------

